# delta 1700 TS--not getting hot at low volume



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

Delta 1700 TS. the dual function. not getting very hot at low volume. hot pressure much lower at low volume than cold. at high volume, gets plenty hot and just as much pressure as cold.

assumed was cartridge. replaced cartridge. same thing.

so i'm wondering if these pressure balanced cartridges, at least for Delta, don't regulate very well at low volumes. Or, only other thing i can think of is hot side piping is restricted. but of course if it's restricted, i thought the purpose of the pressure balance assembly was to therefore increase hot pressure to compensate, and so i wouldn't even notice.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

klempner said:


> delta 1700 ts. The dual function. Not getting very hot at low volume. Hot pressure much lower at low volume than cold. At high volume, gets plenty hot and just as much pressure as cold.
> 
> Assumed was cartridge. Replaced cartridge. Same thing.
> 
> So i'm wondering if these pressure balanced cartridges, at least for delta, don't regulate very well at low volumes. Or, only other thing i can think of is hot side piping is restricted. But of course if it's restricted, i thought the purpose of the pressure balance assembly was to therefore increase hot pressure to compensate, and so i wouldn't even notice.


m9ontrol


----------

